# Grazing muzzle



## Shari (Jul 30, 2009)

OK... I need a grazing muzzle that will fit a B sized mini donkey.

What is out there...if I have a choice?

Best prices online..... Best place to buy online?

Thanks






Ella just going to love me for this.


----------

